

Show HN: Like TED, but hate finding videos? We've got you covered - rileyr
http://tedocracy.com

======
verelo
they're mostly on netflix, thats where i watch them these days. Having said
that, if you dont have netflix this would be cool.

~~~
rileyr
Thanks, we also recommend videos to you based on previous talks you've enjoyed
or disliked.

